# Coffee Syphon - Grounds in before or after?



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I was lucky enough to receive this little beauty the other day, accompanied by a mini butane burner. (not in the pic)









I have been reading up a lot of the brew method and also watching youtube videos and have noticed there are 2 distinct methods...


the first looks like the ground coffee is added to the top vessel before the water has risen, and the water rises through the grounds.

The second looks like the water is allowed to rise fully and then the grounds are added and left to steep.


which of these is the preferred method to use? I would assume the latter method would reduce contact time, although the temperature may be more stable?

I would appreciate any advice or tips you guys can give.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I always waited until the water reached the top chamber, adjusted the burner to reduce all the bubbling and make sure the temp is stable, add and stir vigorously. Also break the crust then a gentle rotating stir before draw down. Must take mine out of the cupboard, haven't used it in a while.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Let the water rise into the top chamber and allow the temp to stabilise - use a probe or thermometer to check. Aim for around 94-95c. Drop in the grounds and start the clock. Make sure grinds are fully saturated by pressing and stirring them. At 30 secs repeat as the grounds will be trapped in the crema. At 60 secs, cut the heat completely. After a few secs, the draw down will commence. Stir very slowly - as slow as you can once or twice. You want to achieve a gentle even mound at end of draw down. Time should be anything from 2-2.30secs total.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for the helpful info guys, I can't wait to give it a try!

Im currently trying to figure how best to sit the Syphon over the gas burner as it looks to be very closely fitting.

does anyone else have this problem?

I was thinking of trying to raise the syphon, or create a base in which I can recess the burner so it sits lower


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Syphon has 'u' shaped base and is designed to sit on a level even surface. It's possible to sit it on a gas ring (I've tried) but it's not ideal IMO. Butane burner sits neatly between the base's forks. Also, you don't want the forks to be subjected to heat - won't do them any good.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Syphon has 'u' shaped base and is designed to sit on a level even surface. It's possible to sit it on a gas ring (I've tried) but it's not ideal IMO. Butane burner sits neatly between the base's forks. Also, you don't want the forks to be subjected to heat - won't do them any good.


sorry, I should have made it clearer, I have a mini butane burner, although it seems to nearly touch the glass of the bottom vessel, I would like to lower it or raise the Syphon so it has a gap between the burner top and the syphon bottom


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I've just ordered mine. Can't wait to get it. This thread has been really helpful.

Just need to buy a grinder so will pop over to the grinder section to see what's good.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Jedi oh said:


> I've just ordered mine. Can't wait to get it. This thread has been really helpful.
> 
> Just need to buy a grinder so will pop over to the grinder section to see what's good.


did you get a butane burner to, or are you going to use the alcohol burner that it comes with?

I have a Bodum Bistro grinder arriving shortly which will be used for my Syphon, French Press and V60 grinding


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Haven't got a butane one yet but will do, as I get the impression that they're better.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I bought myself a granite trivet (like a thick tile) today, am hoping to cut a hold into it for the butane burner to be recessed and to use it as my coffee syphon base.


----------

